# A "maybe" project- Huisache



## David Hill (Sep 1, 2015)

I'd started working on a Huisache bowl blank, knowing full well that it had a BIG bark inclusion and a gap to deal with. Well, didn't turn "out" and should'a been a project ender. 
I'm going to cut a piece to "fit" and attach/fill with epoxy/inlay. Too pretty a piece of wood to waste-- might grow up to be a 10" bowl.
We'll see--- will take couple of days to glue.
If it works, will be a "How'd ya do that??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 2, 2015)

Good luck! You just might be able to salvage. Look forward to updates. Chuck


----------



## Horatio (Sep 2, 2015)

Sick feeling when you spend a few hours on something, knowing you need to be careful because its delicate piece and....fling, the centrifugal force sends a piece of it flying.

I have a similar chunk on a faceplate right now. Didn't look so ugly at first but truing it up showed the "inclusion" went almost down to the clean face. So I pulled it off last night and filled it up with glue. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## barry richardson (Sep 2, 2015)

Good luck David! Lots of Huisache around here, But I have pretty much quit turning it, for me it is a low percentage wood, low percentage of success, that is.....


----------



## Kevin (Sep 2, 2015)

If I lived in Buckeye AZ I'd become an IRW dealer lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 3, 2015)

Good luck David! Anxious to see how this ends up. Tony


----------



## DKMD (Sep 3, 2015)

Cool! I love stuff like this.

Here are a couple of things that have worked for me in the past:

If you've got a biscuit joiner, you could cut multiple slots across that void and glue splines of contrasting wood into the gaps.

Another option... Turn and finish sand the outside then glue strips across the outside before hollowing the inside... When you're all done inside, sand the strips off the outside.

Reactions: Informative 2 | Useful 2


----------

